# 1/350 scale I want to turn a USS Enterprise CVN-65 or a USS Kitty Hawk CV-63 into a USS AMERICA CV -66...help...



## Sonasort (Nov 3, 2021)

I married a USS AMERICA CV-66 Veteran. He loves to build models. I want to surprise him with a 1/350 scale model to build of his former ship (he has never done this big a scale before but he is proficient at the 750 scale). The Enterprise has the deck correct and the Kitty Hawk has the non nuclear island correct. I can't seem to find a brand that has the 1/350 scale of both so that I can frankenstein the two together and get an accurate ship. Does anyone have any suggestions? I have seen the Kitty Hawk Island kits in the 1/350 scale, but will a Trumpeter Island work on a Tamiya ship? I would live to hear from some people that have merged different kits like this.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Sonasort said:


> I married a USS AMERICA CV-66 Veteran. He loves to build models. I want to surprise him with a 1/350 scale model to build of his former ship (he has never done this big a scale before but he is proficient at the 750 scale). The Enterprise has the deck correct and the Kitty Hawk has the non nuclear island correct. I can't seem to find a brand that has the 1/350 scale of both so that I can frankenstein the two together and get an accurate ship. Does anyone have any suggestions? I have seen the Kitty Hawk Island kits in the 1/350 scale, but will a Trumpeter Island work on a Tamiya ship? I would live to hear from some people that have merged different kits like this.


Saw your post last night and today I took a look at the Trumpeter web site and they have a 350 scale Constellation CV-64 which is also a Kittyhawk class and all that would be needed is the name and the hull number. Hope that helps, oh and they first had this out as the Kittyhawk itself.


----------



## Sonasort (Nov 3, 2021)

irishtrek said:


> Saw your post last night and today I took a look at the Trumpeter web site and they have a 350 scale Constellation CV-64 which is also a Kittyhawk class and all that would be needed is the name and the hull number.


Thank you! Hadn’t even looked at a Constellation


----------



## Mr.Duesenberg (Oct 26, 2021)

You also may wish to peruse Modelwarships.com website, tons of information on building model warships….


----------

